
Hot in recession: Chocolate, running shoes, Spam - peter123
http://apnews.excite.com/article/20090516/D987IHO02.html
======
ScottWhigham
Am I the only one who, when I saw that this linked to an excite.com address,
thought, "Whoa - Excite is still around?"

